# Ground bushings and ground locknuts?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I hate to ask a stupid question, but what is a grounding locknut? Is it the same as a grounding washer? How are they both used?

I have only heard of, and used grounding bushings.

~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its a locknut with a pointy set screw.

BTW, I dont use bond bushings on feeders.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Plastic bushing on any wires #4 or larger however we use them on any pipe 1" or larger

ground locknut.... hmm you mean a meg bushing???? If it is a meg bushing you are talking about, we use them on any metallic conduit with service conductors in them, but we still always run a grounding conductor in all conduits.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/prod...2=hEvgmkcthhcZ-z0-IfJy8Q&gl=us&hl=en&sa=image 


i never use grounding bushings unless i have to. grounding locknuts are way easier.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You cannot insert a bonding conductor on a grounding locknut but you can in the grounding bushing.

Here is a grounding locknut.










Here is a grounding bushing


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, I have never seen a grounding locknut.......


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

In my 33 years working, I've never seen a grounding locknut either.

Code says _bond bushing if concentric *and* over 250v to ground. _

POCO here says bond bushing on _locknutted_ rigid nipples if they contain service conductors.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here we call them bonding locknuts and bond bushings.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Here we call them bonding locknuts and bond bushings.


 the better description for it's actual purpose


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Missed*

These are great when you screw up and forgot. Or as they say up here "Pulled a Homer".


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> These are great when you screw up and forgot. Or as they say up here "Pulled a Homer".


 I have never seen one like that. How much does it cost compared to a regular bond bushing?


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Cost*

I think it was 7,10,12,14, etc....1/2,3/4,1,etc..

I wish I would of known about these oh, 5 yrs ago. How many times have we all had to take the whole dag gone thing apart. Small price difference really. 

I found these at http://www.seanelectrical.com/ under split collar ground choke.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> How many times have we all had to take the whole dag gone thing apart. http://


 Just once here. Got really mad when I failed a inspection and haven't had a issue since. Sorta one of those bought lessons ya know.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*?*

Anymore, I don't assume I know anything. We had one Indian (Native that is) inspector made us put a grounding locknut and bushing?? That was an all day affair. We had to do an outage/reconnect on building. They were in the CT's. Another inspector made us put bonding bushings on the 1/2-1" EMT going into the main panels with the branch circuit wiring. Each had 4-8 circuits times about 7-10 conduits. Basically, most of day. If I had known about those bushings then that would of saved a boatload of money. Maybe 3 or 4 other times we had to do that over the years.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> Anymore, I don't assume I know anything. We had one Indian (Native that is) inspector made us put a grounding locknut and bushing?? That was an all day affair. We had to do an outage/reconnect on building. They were in the CT's. Another inspector made us put bonding bushings on the 1/2-1" EMT going into the main panels with the branch circuit wiring. Each had 4-8 circuits times about 7-10 conduits. Basically, most of day. If I had known about those bushings then that would of saved a boatload of money. Maybe 3 or 4 other times we had to do that over the years.


 The inspector made you put a bonding lock nut and a bond bushing on the same conduit?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to see our friend from montana back around.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Bonding*



william1978 said:


> The inspector made you put a bonding lock nut and a bond bushing on the same conduit?



That job we went down to nebraska. He said in his county you needed a backup bonding system. The surface area of the set screw was small and more prone to corrode. With the additional bonding bushing with twice as many threads and the bonding jumper you would have more bonding "Backup" is what he said. We just did what he said so he would pass us. Never heard of it since. I guess that was one of those Shirt Pocket inspectors you all talk about. 

Well, I won't be doing as much electric now. It's onion season coming up. I need to get the fields ready for the spring onions.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bushings*



220/221 said:


> In my 33 years working, I've never seen a grounding locknut either.
> 
> Code says _bond bushing if concentric *and* over 250v to ground. _
> 
> POCO here says bond bushing on _locknutted_ rigid nipples if they contain service conductors.


What if they are EMT nipples?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bushings*



william1978 said:


> Here we call them bonding locknuts and bond bushings.


I think you are right; They are for BONDING, not grounding.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> That job we went down to nebraska. He said in his county you needed a backup bonding system. The surface area of the set screw was small and more prone to corrode. With the additional bonding bushing with twice as many threads and the bonding jumper you would have more bonding "Backup" is what he said. We just did what he said so he would pass us. Never heard of it since. I guess that was one of those Shirt Pocket inspectors you all talk about.
> 
> Well, I won't be doing as much electric now. It's onion season coming up. I need to get the fields ready for the spring onions.


 What a dumb a$$ back up bonding system.:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> What a dumb a$$ back up bonding system.:laughing:


I wasn't sure if this guy is for real or not. Theres no way you could even make up half the chit this guy says.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Bonding*

He said it was an additional backup bonding rule for this instance. It was for a tempory installation for a carnival on a barge docked on the river. There was also hazardous cargo in the imminent vicinity. I have no clue how to even look that up in the NEC. I think it was a local rule though. It was the Barnam Bailey Circus passing through. They had a special performance and needed alot of power.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnSham said:


> He said it was an additional backup bonding rule for this instance. It was for a tempory installation for a carnival on a barge docked on the river. There was also hazardous cargo in the imminent vicinity. I have no clue how to even look that up in the NEC. I think it was a local rule though. It was the Barnam Bailey Circus passing through. They had a special performance and needed alot of power.


The strongman does all of Barnam and Baileys Stuff like that. Your governing body for what your talking about is gonna be Coast Guard and Department of Transportation, coupled with a cursory fire marshall visit for the fireworks.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*BB*

Well. I don't remember any of that. The show was on the barge partially. Then also a land show. It was a big festival. It was a temp job for me working for a company. It was so long ago I can't remember for who anymore.

What is Strongman?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnSham said:


> What is Strongman?


The big guy who lifts the heavy weights for the circus. I did some work near the B&B circus and needed something and was directed to the Strong man - he is sorta the defacto maintanece man.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*STrongman*

Maybe it was the Strongman that wanted a backup bonding system?? He never flashed a badge so...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

nolabama said:


> The big guy who lifts the heavy weights for the circus. I did some work near the B&B circus and needed something and was directed to the Strong man - he is sorta the defacto maintanece man.


:lol:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnSham said:


> Maybe it was the Strongman that wanted a backup bonding system?? He never flashed a badge so...


You should always ask for identification.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

How many times do I have to tell you guys not to make fun of the Sham Man. :furious:


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*BB*

Thanks Peter. But, no one really bothers me here. Furthermore, thinking back the person just came up from behind and said we needed a backup bonding system and left as quick as they arrived. We just assumed it was an inspector, but who knows. It may have been that Strongman your talking about. Well, I better get to bed. I'm getting wild and crazy tonight staying up til 9. I only do that for New Years Eve. 

Goodnight


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I wasn't sure if this guy is for real or not. Theres no way you could even make up half the chit this guy says.


 Yea, Most of it is pretty far fetched to say the least.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> How many times do I have to tell you guys not to make fun of the Sham Man. :furious:


 Why are you partial to the Sham Man?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Why are you partial to the Sham Man?


Because he's cool.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Because he's cool.


 Well....... so is Honda Racer.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

FYI---
From the UL White Book:

Metallic Outlet Boxes 
Product Category Code: "QCIT"

Concentric or Eccentric Knockouts
All boxes with concentric or eccentric knockouts have been investigated for bonding and are suitable for bonding without any additional bonding means around concentric (or eccentric) knockouts where used in circuits above or below 250 V, and may be marked as such.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> These are great when you screw up and forgot. Or as they say up here "Pulled a Homer".


 
Those things are one of those things you look at and wish you had a million times...lol

much better than cutting a bushing and trying to jury rig it into staying on! lmao


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Well....... so is Honda Racer.


No, Honda Racer is a troll. The Sham Man is just cool, period.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> No, Honda Racer is a troll. The Sham Man is just cool, period.


 :yawn::yawn:


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> These are great when you screw up and forgot. Or as they say up here "Pulled a Homer".


I know this is a little old but as for the two piece grounding bushing I just got off the phone with the manufacturer and this product is not UL listed and wont be for several more months. I needed it for a little job but now we'll just have to pull the wires back.


----------

